# Powder Ridge, CT 12-7-02



## JeffU (Dec 8, 2002)

Date(s) Skied: Dec 7

Resort or Ski Area: Powder Ridge, Middlefield CT

Conditions: Well packed powder with only a little icyness in a couple places. They say 4, but really only two trails open, the beginner slope, and the main slope, with one lift for each, which were both fairly crowded, being opening day. Other trails had a fairly deep covering of powdery snow, but some plants were sticking up through them.

Trip Report: After being out boarding once before several years ago, I started off with a lesson, which was a great way to get started right. I fell down lot to start, but by the end of the afternoon I was feeling fairly surefooted on the bigger trail, which went smoothly, except for a couple very hard impacts when the downhill edge caught unexpectedly.
Now my entire body is very sore, but I look forward to returning to the slopes maybe as soon as tomorrow to resume the punishment.


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2002)

Hey Jeff. Did you get back out to "resume the punishment"?  :wink:  How are you progressing?


----------



## JeffU (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah I did!
I'm definitely getting better. I'm making a point to learn to ride in both directions and I'm falling down only a couple times on the bigger hill either way. The beginner trail was very icy, so I had a bit of trouble there and fell down a whole lot, but the other trail was still packed powder, and I did pretty well.


----------

